

Lessons Learned from a Failed Startup - rjjacobson
http://blog.getarkad.com/post/50348770974/lessons-learned-starting-our-first-business

======
boxerbk
Thanks Ron! We hope that others learn from this and avoid some of the mistakes
we made.

